
Accountability for ObamaCare - MollyR
http://www.wsj.com/articles/accountability-for-obamacare-1477435661
======
chinese_dan
There will be no political punishment for the Democrats. They will shift the
blame to the Republicans and blame it on Bush somehow.

I remember when Obamacare was being proposed and all of us against it were
ridiculed for thinking it would fail/go bankrupt.

The real problem is that because failures aren't accepted. We will never be
able to create a better system that might actually be affordable.

